# I miss you Bugsy



## Sweetnottin (Apr 14, 2007)

Dear Bugsy,

I dont know how else to deal with thegrief but to write you a letter in hopes that you already know in yourheart what I am about to tell you. When I first saw you aweek ago . . . you were so tiny but I fell in love with you.Mommy has had bad experiences with rabbits as a child so Iwas hesitant but you were special. You were only 11 ouncesand at most seven weeks old. You might have only been 4 weeksold. You were just so tiny but so sweet. You shouldhave been with your rabbit mommy. . you were too young. Butmommy and daddy love you so much. 



Daddy and mommy only left you for twohours yesterday and you were gone. You must have been soscared . . I wish you didnt have to die alone. I have somany regrets with you Bugsy but I loved you so much. We hadsuch a short time together. Its not fair.



What we miss about you Bugsy . . .



The way youd bite your cage in themorning and wake us up because you wanted to come out.



The way you kissed daddy back when he kissed you.



The way youd put one foot in your water bowl when you drank.



The way you ran around so curiously



The way you loved to sleep on the bed



The way you gently crawled into my lap



And much much much more. . . .



Even though you were only in our livesfor a week . . you touched our hearts and our lives forever.Mommy and Daddy miss you so much . . . we both cannot stop crying andwould give anything just to have another day . . anotherhour. 



Rest In Peace Bugsy. We lovedyou then, we love you now. . . I miss you a ton . . I loveyou a ton and a half



Love Forever All Ways,

Mommy &amp; Daddy





Some people may have been following mythreads but Bugsy was ill. He was only 11 ounces . . . sotiny. We thought he was better but when we can back from amovie last night . . he passed away. I cant stop crying . .it hurts too bad. He was such a special bunny. Hewas the smallest bunny with the biggest heart. So tiny andsweet. I love him soo much . . I hope he knowsthat. I dont have many pictures because I always thought Icould take more . . . .



His daddy suggested getting anotherrabbit to help with the loneliness. But nothing could fillthe emptiness I feel. I really hope Bugsy knows that he isloved and missed oh so much. I have so many regrets but Ireally loved him. He was so special that he could never bereplaced. God I miss him sooo much. It hurts sobad. I cant write anymore . . maybe another time.I am just too hurt. 



God, please take care of my little babyBugsy.


----------



## Sweetnottin (Apr 14, 2007)

Bugsy :laugh:


----------



## Sweetnottin (Apr 14, 2007)

I love you Bugsy


----------



## Sweetnottin (Apr 14, 2007)

I miss you Bugsy


----------



## Sweetnottin (Apr 14, 2007)

Rest In Peace Bugsy


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Bugsy. Such a beautiful tribute you wrote to him. I was in tears reading it.

I will say a prayer for both you and Bugsy.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## naturestee (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh, he was such a tiny little darling. Binky free, Bugsy.

ink iris:

Sweetnottin, I hope you do decide to get another rabbiteventually. It's okay to wait a while and let yourselfgrieve. But I think Bugsy would want you to have anotherlong-eared friend, maybe rescue one from a shelter.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh - I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad you have some happy memories to comfort you.

You will know when it is time to get another rabbit and it will be ok.

Peg


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 14, 2007)

My heart fell out when I read the title, and Icried when I read this thread. I am deeply sorry that Bugsy has passedon. I hope that you keep all of his happy memories and will be able toopen up your heart to another bunny.


May you rest in peace, Bugsy:rose:.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Michaela (Apr 15, 2007)

:cry2It's just heart-breaking reading this thread... I am so sorry...ink iris:

Binky free at the Bridge Bugsy....:rainbow:



I think you should get another bunny, but give it time, you will beable to love another one, but still have the room to love Bugsy in yourheart just as much:hug2:


----------



## m.e. (Apr 15, 2007)

Binkie free, Bugsy :bunnyangel::rainbow:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 15, 2007)

Binky Free...


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 15, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that Bugsy passed away. At least in his short life he was much loved, and he would know that.

I know at the moment the grief is too raw to consider gettng anotherbunny, but I am sure Bugsy would want another little bun to be loved asmuch as he was. Maybe, when you are ready .....

R.I.P little Bugsy, you will be missed.

Jan


----------



## Sweetnottin (Apr 15, 2007)

We have decided to get Bugsy cremated so he'llalways be near us. I am also debating to have some of hisashes made into a diamond so he'll always be close to myheart. Cause I know he always wanted to be near his me . . hewas such a momma's boy. 

I miss him . . I am just trying to think about what he wouldwant and think he'd want to be near his mommy and daddyinstead of at a cemetery.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 15, 2007)

That is a wonderful idea, SweetNottin. I love the diamond idea.

I hope you are doing alright:hug2:.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 16, 2007)

:yeahthat. Sounds like a lovely idea 

Jan


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (May 1, 2007)

Im so sorry for you lost... i cried reading it (i never cry) hope your dealing alright with this...

Binky free little one:rainbow::rose:urplepansy:ray:ray::bigtears::bigtears::angelandbunny::bawl::bunny2:rip:


----------



## Sweetnottin (May 2, 2007)

Thank you everyone for all your kindwords. We had Bugsy cremated so he is always nearus. It's been hard but it's getting easier. 

However, I still cannot bring myself to get another bunny. Iwent to the petstore the other day and Bugy's daddy saw another bunnywhich was adorable but i couldn't even look at the new bunny withouttearing up. I just don't think I'd ever find another bunny asspecial as Bugsy.


----------

